# Decoy Question



## nemitz (Oct 18, 2005)

I have a question for you guys. I live in Saskatchewan about 4 hrs N. of Minot and have never hunted snows in the field, we always target Canada's and Ducks . We use 48 Fullbodys and do o.k. 
My question is this. If i were to build a decent spread that would be functional. What is the minimum number of decoys would I need to be successful on a regular basis?


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'v heard 600 is a good number. I use 350 myself and have a had some success with pulling snow geese down from the skiy in the spring. It takes a while to set up and take down 600 decoys. So remember that to. I wouldn't put up a snow spread if it wasn't sillo socks or wind socks because everything else takes to long to put up and take down. Plus storage space.

Use an electronic caller as well. That is more affective than decoys.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> Use an electronic caller as well. That is more affective than decoys


 How many geese have you shot with just an e-caller and no decoys out?? And how many times have you hunted snow geese that way??

With decent quality decoys, I'd say 250-300 can easily kill snow geese consistantly.

Alex


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

goosegrinder said:


> > Use an electronic caller as well. That is more affective than decoys
> 
> 
> How many geese have you shot with just an e-caller and no decoys out?? And how many times have you hunted snow geese that way??


None


----------



## printer (Dec 13, 2009)

start with about 150 silos. seems you can get away with using fewer in the fall. I would also say use a e caller if possible.
If you dont use an e caller you can use your dark goose decoys but keep them seperate. I put my snow decoys behind me twenty or thirty yards. doesnt always work perfectly but we seem to always mix a few in when the birds are in the area. good luck.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

There is alot of talk on here about this exact subject. 
It depends alot on what kind of decoys, Full bodies, shells, rags, silo, etc. And where you are. I use a few hundred Full bodies and a few hundred TNTs and I do not think it makes a difference when we mix two spreads together to make it bigger, so in MY OPINION there is a point where you can stop. But If you are on a budget, there are always rags on here for sale from people upgrading or selling out, heck I think I still have my texas rags from when I started, they got me hooked!


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

In the spring i have sat in the ditch right towards dark and turned the ecaller on or right early in the morning without any decoys and had flocks of snows lock up and come into shooting distance....


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This fall it doesn't matter - 10 dozen may be enough for the amount of juvies. Do whatever you can to put a spread together and get out and experience this fall....not many snow goose hatches like this!


----------

